# fellowship doctor's



## cpccoder2008 (Apr 9, 2009)

Does anyone else bill for fellow doctor's ?  I have two fellow doctor's in my Ophthalmology clinic but they both have number so therefore stand alone. We recently added some new fellowship doctor's who don't have a number. I know they cannot stand alone but should we amend the GC for Medicare ?? Someone told us yes but i thought GC was for residents, isn't being a fellowship mean your done with your resident program ??


----------



## FTessaBartels (Apr 9, 2009)

*Fellows in training*

Fellows are still in training. Yes, they have completed residency and are licensed so could provide billable services BUT *not* in the area in which they are still training.

So, if you have Ophthalmology fellows studying with your practice they are NOT billable.

An Ophthalmology fellow who is moonlighting in an ER is billable in the ER because that's not where he's doing his fellowship. 

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## cpccoder2008 (Apr 17, 2009)

So would they still be assigned a NPI number ?


----------



## cpccoder2008 (Apr 17, 2009)

Wait,, i think i already answered my own question, i have read another forum already posted on AAPC.


----------

